# Frekventovat



## MChic

Zdravíčko,

při čtení aktuálních zpráv jsem narazil na sloveso "Frekventovat" - „Skandál, který je mediálně *frekventován*, vnímám výlučně jako vnitrostranickou záležitost ODS...“ prohlásil Kalousek

Opravdu jsem netušil, že nějaké takové sloveso v češtině existuje.

Má někdo ponětí, co přesně se snažil ministr financí sdělit?

Děkuji


----------



## ZDK

Předpokládám, že frekventován = médii propírán, často zmiňován. Taky nevím, jestli takové sloveso skutečně existuje, nebo je to jen paskvil odvozený z běžně užívaného  přídavného jména. Zní to hodně technokraticky. 
Vygoogloval jsem třeba toto (bohužel nemůžu dát link):

"Na rozvoji biomechanických aplikací v kriminalistice se podílel  celý tým katedry pod vedením profesora Karase. Podle mých zkušeností se  v komunitě kriminalistů začíná frekventovat pojem „forenzní  biomechanika“ až od počátku 90. let, kdy byla tato vědecká disciplína  využívána jako znalecký obor."

Tady je ten význam asi podobný - pojem se začíná (často, opakovaně) užívat.
Já bych tohle slovo asi nikde nepoužil, nezní moc dobře, podobně jako "komunikovat problém" apod.


----------



## MChic

Slovesa to frequent respektive frequenter se vyskytují v angličtině a ve francouzštině a v obou jazycích znamenají často navštěvovat. No jak vidno, tak se pan ministr zasloužil o nepatrné obohacení českého jazyka


----------



## ZDK

Ono se zjevně používalo už před Kalouskem, mně opravdu zní tak nějak technokraticky, spíše ze slovníku nějakého inženýra než třeba bohemisty. Nevím, jen to tak cítím. Kalousek je vystudovaný chemik, tak možná vítr skutečně vane odtud.
Každopádně v online slovníku UJČ se tohle sloveso nevyskytuje.
Často navštěvovat... tady je zjevná souvislost s podstatným jménem frekventant - např. frekventant nějakého kurzu, tj. někdo, kdo ten kurz (pravidelně) navštěvuje.


----------



## werrr

Máme-li slovesné přídavné jméno *frekventovaný* (frekventovaná silnice), numůžeme odmítnout sloveso od něhož je toto jméno utvořeno.


----------



## ZDK

werrr said:


> Máme-li slovesné přídavné jméno *frekventovaný* (frekventovaná silnice), numůžeme odmítnout sloveso od něhož je toto jméno utvořeno.



Dejme tomu, ale je ten způsob, jakým ho užil Kalousek, případně ten, který cituju ve svém prvním příspěvku, oprávněný? Neměl bych problém s obratem "frekventovat kurz cizího jazyka" (i když v online slovníku UČJ sloveso _frekventovat_ zkrátka není). Ale že něco frekventují média, případně nějaký vědecký obor? Mně to zní divně. Takový tělocvikářsko/policajtský slovník.

(Skutečně mi to přípomíná sloveso _komunikovat_. To taky můžeme  užívat korektně ("komunikovat s někým"), ale zvláště politici rádi  říkají "komunikovat něco", což je podle mě odporný anglismus, ovšem, jak jsem s hrůzou zjistil, UČJ uznává i tohle užití.)


----------



## werrr

*Frekventovat*, *frekventovaný* a *frekventant* jsou všechno poměrně staré, až zastaralé, germanismy odpovídající německému, taktéž bezmála zastaralému, *frequentieren*, *frequentiert* and *Frequentant*. S moderními anglicismy to nesouvisí.

V českých slovnících to měly germanismy vždy těžké, ale slova *frekventovaný* a *frekventant* se tam dostala (viz http://prirucka.ujc.cas.cz, http://bara.ujc.cas.cz/psjc/). Sloveso *frekventovat* jsem v žádném slovníku nenašel, za to se vyskytuje ve starších českých textech, např. u Nerudy ve významu *často užívat* nebo u  Borovského ve významu *navštěvovat*.


----------



## ZDK

Zajímavé, takže s policajtským slovníkem jsem se netrefil. 
Ovšem Kalouskovo užití neodpovídá ani Havlíčkovu, ani tomu Nerudovu. Média často užívají skandál? Zdá se, že Kalouskova věta nedává smysl.
Nebo má tohle oficiálně neexistující sloveso ještě nějaký další význam, který by Kalouska aspoň neoficiálně zachránil?


----------

